# Hello....again



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I am back but I doubt anyone remembers me. 

I have been slowly working my way back to mediocrity on the Classical Guitar and I still find I want to learn Violin. But I think I am going to figure out a way to do get one in 2009 and take lessons. I have to, 2 years ago I felt I wanted to learn Violin, last year I was not sure if I wanted Violin or Viola and this year I find I am thinking Violin, Viola or Cello and since the seem to be getting more expensive as time goes on I think I will have to get a Violin and give it a go while I can still afford it. 

I am continuing working on the Classical Guitar; it is just that it appears that my heart is no longer in it. I played many years ago (I was never better than mediocre) and I loved it but suddenly, about 10 or so years ago I just stopped and didn’t touch it much until last years. 

I have been lurking a bit recently since I had time again to surf the web and thought I would check in and see what was going on.

Thanks
Walter


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello walter,

Welcome back, I hope you can stay a little longer this time.


Margaret


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank You, I plan too. Musically, I need all the help I can get


----------

